# rebonjour / bonjour encore / bonjour de nouveau



## chicoinglés

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes,

Est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer la différence entre 'rebonjour' et 'bonjour encore' ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance !


----------



## janpol

Je n'entends jamais « bonjour encore ».


----------



## quinoa

Je n'entends pas non plus "bonjour encore".


----------



## toy2000gt

Bonjour chicoinglés,

"rebonjour" se dit ou s'écrit parfois lorsqu'on a déjà dit bonjour à quelqu'un dans la journée.
Par exemple, le matin, j'envoie un mail à Tartampion en disant bonjour... Plus tard dans la journée, je renvoie un mail au même Tartampion et je lui dit rebonjour...
Il faut noter que ce n'est absolument pas français !

Pour faire le même effet en français correcte, on peut utiliser "bonjour encore", mais il est vrai que ce n'est pas très courant.


----------



## OLN

C'est aller un peu loin de dire que_ re(-)bonjour_, qui a déjà fait l'objet de discussions dans ce forum, "n'est absolument pas" français, d'autant que tu dis même l'écrire dans un courriel.

Je suis plus surprise que quelqu'un emploie "bonjour encore" pour saluer à nouveau et le considère comme du français correct. Ce n'est certainement pas une façon correcte de commencer un courrier.


----------



## toy2000gt

Bonjour OLN,
à l'école on m'avait dit que ce n'est pas français de dire rebonjour, oui ça fait longtemps et peut-être que ce mot est apparu dans un dictionnaire entre temps.
Plus correcte est comme l'indique votre lien "bonjour de nouveau" ou j'utiliserais aussi "bonjour à nouveau".
"bonjour encore" n'étant à employer qu'avec des proches, à cause de son côté moins courtois, mais reste du français.
Enfin bon, tout cela est mon opinion et n'engage que moi.
A la revoyure !


----------



## Philippides

A noter qu'à une époque on pouvait entendre "Re". Par exemple deux collègues de bureaux ses ont vus le matin puis se croisent dans un couloir plus tard dans la journée. Il n'ont rien à se dire mais pour marquer qu'ils ne sont pas indifférents utilise cette forme courte du rebonjour. 
C'est affreux et heureusement il me semble que cet usage se soit perdu.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour ,

Si nous n'utilisions que les mots que nous avons appris à l'école, notre vocabulaire n'aurait pas beaucoup progressé... 
Je rejoins OLN pour ajouter que « _Bonjour encore »_ sent la traduction. 
_Re(-)bonjour_ s'entend mais n'appartient pas vraiment à un registre soutenu. Donc, _« rebonjour Tartempion »_ en s'adressant à un collègue, passe encore, mais _« chers téléspectateurs, rebonjour »_ ou _« rebonjour, monsieur le Directeur »_ sont des phrases que je préfère déconseiller sous peine d'un effet comique assuré .


----------



## Wasabih

J'utiliserais plutôt _"Bonjour à nouveau"_ dans un registre soutenu.
Je n'ai jamais entendu _"Bonjour encore"_, et si jamais ça ne l'est pas, ça me semblerait tout de même tout à fait faux si je l'entendais.

J'utilise _"Re-bonjour"_ dans un registre moins soutenu. Pour information, pour Philipides, j'entends toujours _"Re"_, chez les "jeunes" tout du moins. Cela vient peut-être en partie de son usage dans les chats (conversations instantanées), où l'on se retrouve le soir après s'être vu dans la journée et où on reprend la conversation après l'avoir quittée un instant.


----------



## toy2000gt

Le "re" des "jeunes" est juste un moyen court de dire re-salut, re-passe moi la bouteille, re-file le briquet, re-nimporte quoi qu'on a déjà fait il y a quelques minutes.
Je ne suis plus jeune mais je l'utilise parfois avec les amis.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, ça tombe bien cette question de Re-bonjour car c'était la mienne aussi!

Bonjour à tous,

Dans un livre de "Conversation française", j'ai lu une fois:

En France, vous pouvez dire *bonjour* jusqu'à 19h ou 20h en été, 17h ou 18h en hiver. Ensuite, dites *bonsoir*. On ne dit *bonjour* qu'une fois par jour à la même personne. Sinon on risque d'entendre un *rebonjour *qui signifie *on s'est déjà vu aujourd'hui, vous avez oublié?* Alors si vous voyez une personne pour la deuxième fois, contentez-vous d'un sourire entendu.

Ayant lu ce texte, j'hésitais toujours de dire *rebonjour* et même, je l'avoue, _j'avais peur_ de le dire, de crainte qu'il ne soit impoli (à cause de -vous avez oublié?- mentionné dans le texte ci-dessus).
Alors je ne savais quoi dire et imaginez l'embarras où je me trouvais.
(je finissais par dire *Bonjour à(de) nouveau*)

Est-ce que vous confirmez ce qui est dit dans ce texte? Est-ce vraiment comme ça?

merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## toy2000gt

Ce n'est pas logique. Un "rebonjour" sous-entend qu'il y a eu un "bonjour" auparavant, donc pas d'oubli.
C'est si vous dites "bonjour" plusieurs fois dans la journée à la même personne que cette dernière peut penser que vous l'avez oubliée.
Par contre le "sourire entendu" se pratique effectivement.


----------



## Nanon

Justement, le texte indique que "rebonjour" est utilisé avec ironie. Autrement dit, si vous avez déjà vu quelqu'un,  ne lui redites pas bonjour, sous peine de vous exposer aux sarcasmes.


----------



## Wasabih

Je suis d'accord en ce qui concerne le deuxième "bonjour" dans la journée.
Cela dépend également du contexte. Par exemple, si on a déjà vu quelqu'un le matin et que l'on retrouve cette personne l'après-midi dans un groupe de personnes auxquelles on dit bonjour, il serait presque gênant de ne rien dire.

Pour reprendre l'exemple du livre, je ne trouve pas qu'il soit impoli de dire "rebonjour" après que quelqu'un vous dit le deuxième "bonjour" de la journée, sauf si on utilise une intonation particulière avec l'intention de "corriger" l'interlocuteur.


----------



## HerbertX

L'autre jour, un ami français m'a écrit un court message sur Skype, commençant par "Bonsoir,....". Une heure plus tard environ, il m'a adressé un mail (contenant des nouvelles assez longues), en commençant cette fois-ci par "Rebonsoir,...."


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment à tous,
Vous m'avez vraiment tiré une épine du pied.
Maintenant, je suis sûre qu'au moins ce n'est pas _si_ _dangereux_ de le dire que je croyais.

Mais... un petit danger reste encore là:



Nanon said:


> Justement, le texte indique que "rebonjour" est utilisé avec ironie. Autrement dit, si vous avez déjà vu quelqu'un,  ne lui redites pas bonjour, sous peine de vous exposer aux sarcasmes.



Quel type de 'sarcasmes' Nanon (salut!)?


Et puis j'ai deux exemples:

1.Deux collègues se voient à la cafétéria du bureau, et bien sûr se disent 'Bonjour'. Ils se parlent un petit peu. Ils se disent 'Au revoir'.
Après 15 minutes*, tout à coup, ils se retrouvent à la bibliothèque du 'bureau'. Est-ce qu'ils peuvent se dire : Ah, rebonjour!
(par surprise de se revoir ou quoi.)


2. Le cours est de 3 heures. Le professeur entre dans la salle et dit 'Bonjour'. Après une heure trente, c'est la pause de 15 minutes*. Après la pause, le prof entre de nouveau dans la salle. Peut-il dire 'Rebonjour' aux étudiants?


merci beaucoup d'avance d'éclaircir ces deux situations aussi.


*J'insiste sur 15 minutes pour montrer la durée.


----------



## janpol

Je pense que les deux collègues ne se diraient pas "au revoir" (ils ont bien des occasions de se revoir dans la journée). ils se diraient plutôt « A+ (tard) ». Je pense aussi que 15 minutes c'est vraiment trop court pour qu'on se dise de nouveau « bonjour ».


----------



## Michelvar

Gemmenita said:


> 1.Deux collègues se voient à la cafétéria du bureau, et bien sûr se  disent 'Bonjour'. Ils se parlent un petit peu. Ils se disent 'Au  revoir'.
> Après 15 minutes*, tout à coup, ils se retrouvent à la bibliothèque du 'bureau'. Est-ce qu'ils peuvent se dire : Ah, rebonjour!
> (par surprise de se revoir ou quoi.)


C'est un réflexe courant, s'il sont surpris de se croiser, par exemple si ça n'est pas le lieu de travail habituel de l'un d'eux. On dit alors "re!", ou "rebonjour!", ou "décidément...", par exemple. En revanche, s'il est naturel qu'ils se croisent là, ils ne se saluent pas une seconde fois. Et ne se disent pas au revoir en se quittant.




Gemmenita said:


> 2. Le cours est de 3 heures. Le professeur entre dans la salle et dit   'Bonjour'. Après une heure trente, c'est la pause de 15 minutes*. Après   la pause,
> le prof entre de nouveau dans la salle. Peut-il dire 'Rebonjour' aux étudiants?


C'est peu probable, il n'a aucune raison de dire cela. A moins que de nouveaux étudiants se soient joints au groupe pendant la pause, auquel cas il pourrait saluer les nouveaux.


----------



## Nanon

Gemmenita said:


> Quel type de 'sarcasmes' ?


« Comment, tu as oublié qu'on s'est déjà parlé ce matin ? Tu n'as plus toute ta tête... Mange du poisson, ça contient du phosphore, c'est bon pour la mémoire... »


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à tous les trois. 

Oui, le cas des collègues est plus proche à l'idée de Michelvar (par exemple deux collègues de deux départements différents, l'un au 3ème étage, l'autre au 12ème étage) et qui se voient rarement et peut-être presque jamais et puis deux fois en quelques minutes dans des lieux inhabituels...!



Michelvar said:


> (...)
> C'est peu probable, il n'a aucune raison de dire cela. A moins que de nouveaux étudiants se soient joints au groupe pendant la pause, auquel cas il pourrait saluer les nouveaux.



Et quant à l'exemple avec le prof, ça tombe bien car j'ai découvert en même temps un point : en France (peut-être en Europe), les profs _ne redisent pas_ de nouveau Bonjour après la pause et passent directement, peut-être avec un sourire, derrière leur bureau. Hum..., c’est d’accord .


----------



## Nanon

Gemmenita said:


> les profs _ne redisent pas_ de nouveau Bonjour après la pause et passent directement, peut-être avec un sourire, derrière leur bureau.


Effectivement, non. Ils vont plutôt utiliser une autre transition entre la fin de la pause et le début du cours, comme « Reprenons », « Nous en étions restés à... », voire même rien du tout. C'est un aspect culturel mais il faudra éventuellement en tenir compte dans une traduction (pour un film, par exemple).

Si de nouvelles personnes se sont jointes au groupe, il ne peut pas y avoir de _re-_ . On pourra alors dire « Bonjour à ceux qui viennent d'arriver » ou toute autre phrase de ce genre, mais on ne salue pas à nouveau des gens qu'on n'a pas encore salués.

Et le sourire est en option .


----------



## avago

J'écris à un petit groupe chaque semaine. Ce n'est pas évidemment le même jour, mais pourrais-je leur écrire : Bonjour de nouveau.. ou même, rebonjour, dans ce contexte ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si ce n'est qu'une fois par semaine, un simple _Bonjour_ sera tout à fait normal. Ce serait étrange de dire _Rebonjour_, etc. dans ce cas.


----------



## avago

Ah bon, merci.


----------



## Locape

En ce qui me concerne, j'écris 'bonjour' si c'est le lendemain, il s'agit en effet d'un nouveau jour. Je ne dirais 'rebonjour' que si je leur écris le même jour, et encore, je dirais 'bonsoir' s'il est plus tard que 19 h.


----------



## avago

Il y a une certaine continuité à ces six semaines d'emails. J'aurais aimé dire quelque chose un tout petit peu différent que Bonjour semaine après semaine. Mais je suis ici pour apprendre comment pensent les Français. J'apprécie vos réponses Locape et .. Capello.


----------



## Locape

Une association à laquelle j'appartiens nous envoie des nouvelles 2 fois par semaine, et il y a 'bonjour' en en-tête chaque fois. Si c'est plus personnel, on peut dire 'bonjour à tous', puis 'bonjour tout le monde', 'bonjour à vous tous', 'mes amis, bonjour'...


----------



## Maître Capello

avago said:


> Il y a une certaine continuité à ces six semaines d'emails.


Cela ne change rien. On peut rappeler que dans _bonjour_, il y a _bon_ et _jour_ ; c'est un raccourci pour dire _Je vous souhaite un bon jour_. On dira donc bien _Bonjour_ chaque jour.



Locape said:


> En ce qui me concerne, j'écris 'bonjour' si c'est le lendemain, il s'agit en effet d'un nouveau jour. Je ne dirais 'rebonjour' que si je leur écris le même jour, et encore, je dirais 'bonsoir' s'il est plus tard que 19 h.


----------



## avago

Ah bon.. je comprends.. et j'accepte. Ça va! Merci beaucoup de m'avoir expliqué tous les deux, comment ça marche. 😊


----------

